# Autobrite Blue Megi Foam.



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Here we have another review by CleanDetail

Today i'm reviewing Autobrites new BLUE Megi Foam. I tested this over a period of weeks before it was released.

Here is the solution once it arrived:










I mixed this with 1" of foam at the bottom of my lace and then the rest water, so its a nice ratio of around 100:1.

Nice coverage and the colour grabs attention like so:










I left for 5 mins before jetting off.

*My Thoughts*

Again as always from Autobrite its a very good product, although i do find that the original megi foam cleanes a little better. Now the Blue does not colour the car, nor the floor once its out the lance. BUT, i did find if you knock over the lace and the contents of the bottle falls onto the floor and is not washed or rinsed away, it does die the floor (this case the concrete outside my unit in direct sun light.

So, that would be the only negative to the product. I've snow foamed the whole concrete area before hand and left for an hour before rinsing. This again was in direct sun light and did not lie the floor.

Over all i'd rate this 6/10 due to the fact i feel the normal megi foam does a good job and this would be a little more expensive because of the additive.

Comments welcome as always!

ATB
Nick


----------

